# falcon ev?



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Does anyone have any experiance with http://www.falconev.com? They have 72 volt bicycle systems for 1000 at 3500 watts. They even have 96 volt and 5000 watt systems available. I would like to put this on a disk brake mountain bike but would like to know if anyone has used it before.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You might want to do a search here on member "falconev" and draw your own conclusions. Not too long ago he showed up pushing this great new battery at almost twice the price of TS cells, which were nothing more than Sky Energy cells that he was overcharging for. Since EVcomponents has undercut everyone's prices falconev has now dropped his.


----------

